# Wireshark



## rachi (8. Juni 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
ich würde gern das Protokoll Lon/IP mit Wireshark analysieren.
Wie kann ich herausfinden ob sowas schon einmal jemand gemacht hat?
Welche Tools benötige ich um einen Dissektor selbst zu schreiben?
Gibt es eine Deutsches HOWTO oder Dokumentation?
Wo kann ich ein Beispiel finden.


----------



## frankm83 (12. August 2007)

hallo,
wollte mal nachfragen ob du schon eine anleitung oder eigene erfahrungen beim erstellen von dissektoren für wireshark hast.
danke


----------

